# Cajun Fryers



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any experiences with the Cajun Fryers. I am thinking of getting one of their smaller models (2,4, or 6 gallon). Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are asking about the R&V Works Cajun Fryer http://www.cajunfryer.com/

I have the 2.5 gallon since it is just me and the wife most of the time, but it works well for around 6 people. It does ever thing they claim. You can use the oil over several times before you need to either strain it out or change oil.
Very well built unit, not a light weight. Would buy another in a heart beat, but do not think i will ever have to buy another, they have them at Bass Pro 
but shop around you can find them a little cheaper.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Outklassed talked me into buying one too. I have the 6 gallon and it's great. Got mine at Ritter's hardware in Nederland, Tx. It's about $100 or more less than Bass Pros cost.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a cajun deep fried turkey deli meat at HEB now that is awesome. Sorry, just saw this and thought it would fit here.


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

The first one I saw was when I was in Louisiana working disaster releif afte Katrina north of Lake Pontchatrain (however it is spelled )) A local restaurant had lost power to over a ton of frozen fish, so they started frying the fish and giving it away to hungry people. They fried for 3 days....changed oil once. Good product.


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have the 4 gallon and the fish cooked in it is off the charts! Keeps temp up well after fish submerged and obviously the oil savings and quality make it value added. Chicken fried steak in this thing is grandma-licous! Take thawed chicken wings, flash fry at 350 for 2 mins, toss in you fav sauce the finish on grill at med temps...yum-O!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got the 4.5 gallon model and it is bad to the bone. I would recommend a smaller one for a family size, cause this thing cooks a lot of food fast. I love it.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> I've got the 4.5 gallon model and it is bad to the bone. I would recommend a smaller one for a family size, cause this thing cooks a lot of food fast. I love it.


X2


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I got the 6 gallon directly from the manufacture. I was planning on getting a smaller one but was told the 6 gallon one was needed for frying a turkey(if I ever choose to do so). I have used it once and was very impressed.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got the 8.5 gal. model and it works like a champ, we also have some big feeds for Thanksgiving and Christmas. The manufacture told me i could fry two 13-14 pound birds at same time.Used it for the second time on Christmas day, 60 pounds of fish,45 lbs. shrimp,fries,and shut up dogs in a little less than three hours.


----------



## beentheredonethat (Dec 30, 2010)

anyone have one of their gas grills?


----------

